# :: ECS Tuning :: C6 A6 3.0T Ignition Service Kit



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Make sure your plugs are firing at voltage levels that ensure optimal combustion and peak performance. If your old coils are tired and unable to do the job, an OEM ignition service kit from ECS Tuning will put some zap in the gap when you need it most.

Our ignition service kit is easy to install and come with everything you need to restore secondary ignition efficiency firing at voltage levels sure to get the most from each and every power stroke.

OEM Quality!


*Spark it Up*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fits:
Audi C6 A6 3.0T (2009-2011)

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

